# Complicated Driveways - Input Please



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We have approximately 18 driveways in this upscale neighborhood. While some are easier than others, most are very difficult to do with plow truck and a back blade. The biggest problem we have is there is hardly any place to pile it. We are not allowed to push across street. Turnarounds get filled up fast and ends of drives get skinnier and skinnier. Thinking an F series mower with snowblower (used) trying to stay under 20k at least for this year.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

any reason a skid steer won't work?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Push to street then pile on their front lawn


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

It would work but our skid is tied up on other jobs. Really only want to spend 20k on something used. No skids around here for that with heat and enclosed cab.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

I dont want this to come off wrong but there's a lot more room than you think. Utilize the curves of the drives.....Utilize the sides of the main drives adjacent to the circular drives....Like the previous poster, send it to the end and push it into the front yards.

I don't see where a back blade is useful. A simple 250 with a V plow would work just fine.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We do that but it becomes a lengthy procedure and we still run out of room. Jumping curbs suck, lawn repair, sprinkler heads. I think a blower of some sort is our best option.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

TheXpress2002;2032616 said:


> I dont want this to come off wrong but there's a lot more room than you think. Utilize the curves of the drives.....Utilize the sides of the main drives adjacent to the circular drives....Like the previous poster, send it to the end and push it into the front yards.
> 
> I don't see where a back blade is useful. A simple 250 with a V plow would work just fine.


We have done that for the past 10 years. Back blade is 2 years old, helps alot pulling away from garages and when turning on drives. Everything drifts and just about every year we are back with our skid damaging lawns, plants, edging, lighting ect.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Most of these curves get pilled up fairly soon, then the drifts start coming in. We run out of room fast. Looking for suggestions on a used blower around 20K is what we are looking to spend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I have to agree with Ryan (express) looks like lots of area to push snow. The main drive straight back and or windrow away from the house. The curved drive push from both sides to the outside corner and lift the plow as you come to the lawn. The way I look at it you have 2 choices, charge a little more to offset for the repairs in the spring or spend 20 grand on a blower and do a nice clean job with something that I am guessing you will have to trailer to the job every snowfall. Also mark the sprinkler heads and other hidden obstacles with stakes or flags so you don't hit them.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

under 20K , get a jeep very maneuverable, if your running out of space your not pushing the snow back far enough to start. first storm I push the snow back well over the length of my jeep. You got LOTS of room on the picks you showed.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Compact tractor with a snowblower might work for you and you might be able to get something under 20.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Plowing driveways with a plow truck can be tough at times pending the driveways. We do almost 45 driveways and 26 business's, for me I would love to have a bobcat toolcat with a blower or tractor with blower but I just can't justify the purchase right now. I think the blower is the way to go for driveways, but right now I use what we got.
If you have the money I would go for a machine with blower.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A snowblower is your best bet. I'm guessing these people are the type that don't want to see a truck pushing a pile 20-30' into their lawns. It wouldn't fly around here. Neither would the repairs every year. 

I know you want used, but what about a 1 Series JD, I have been thrilled with mine. Might not be the most efficient, but it will work. Put a small back blade on it and blow the rest. 

Mine was a bit over $20k with a blower, broom and cab\heat.

Long term, a tractor with an inverted blower is your best bet.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2032659 said:


> A snowblower is your best bet. I'm guessing these people are the type that don't want to see a truck pushing a pile 20-30' into their lawns. It wouldn't fly around here. Neither would the repairs every year.
> 
> I know you want used, but what about a 1 Series JD, I have been thrilled with mine. Might not be the most efficient, but it will work. Put a small back blade on it and blow the rest.
> 
> ...


Mark, this is what got me looking last year into the John Deere X series. We definitely cannot drive on the lawns as some have suggested.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is another picture of 3 others. It becomes very hard to find places when you cant damage, shrubs, put snow to close to house or to high at roads because then the complain. Does not help that most turn arounds have a tree 5 feet off the edge. They pay well, no windshield time, we are just try to find what other people are doing in these situations.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

3 more. I'm dizzy just thinking about it. and that's only half of them. The one with the pool has about an 8' grade elevation to the garage. Makes it even more of a challenge.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree the blower is the best tool for that job but can you justify spending that kinda money for a few drives.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

absolutely;2032695 said:


> 3 more. I'm dizzy just thinking about it. and that's only half of them. The one with the pool has about an 8' grade elevation to the garage. Makes it even more of a challenge.


Don't bid it. You're not ready...until you change your outlook to a can do attitude.

You have plenty of room there.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

TCLA;2032700 said:


> Don't bid it. You're not ready...until you change your outlook to a can do attitude.
> 
> You have plenty of room there.


We have them, have been doing most for over 6 years. Yes we make it work. Do we waste a lot of time, yes. looking at more efficient way and seeing if anyone has a similar project. Trust me we run out of room fast when we get our liquid concrete 6" storms.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Your best solution and most efficient way has been mentioned several times. Room will not be your problem with a blower. You'll also stand out from your competition when you go that route.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do you have a skidsteer available that you could use a snowblower on? 

Or, as I said, my 1025R is amazing. At least for sidewalks. I know it could do driveways as well, just not quite as efficiently. That 25 HP diesel is efficient and has tons of power for the 54" blower. Stays pretty warm inside as well. The only reason I went with a 1 over an X was I wanted the diesel for the blower and broom. I really wanted 4 wheel steer, but I wanted the diesel more. And the 1 Series is amazingly maneuverable. 

So, my recommendation:

1) Tractor and inverted blower
2) Skidsteer\blower (if you have one)
3) 1 Series Deere (this is closest to your budget)


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I would lease a tractor w/ blower for the season, if you already did them for 6 years with trucks you will be amazed at how much quicker it goes. You can also utilise it elsewhere or pick up the others in that neighbourhood with the better job you do and time saved..


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mr.Markus;2032745 said:


> I would lease a tractor w/ blower for the season, if you already did them for 6 years with trucks you will be amazed at how much quicker it goes. You can also utilise it elsewhere or pick up the others in that neighbourhood with the better job you do and time saved..
> 
> Best advice here. Why spend the money. Just lease for the winter months.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

94gt331;2033312 said:


> Mr.Markus;2032745 said:
> 
> 
> > I would lease a tractor w/ blower for the season, if you already did them for 6 years with trucks you will be amazed at how much quicker it goes. You can also utilise it elsewhere or pick up the others in that neighbourhood with the better job you do and time saved..
> ...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2033336 said:


> 94gt331;2033312 said:
> 
> 
> > What if no one leases them?
> ...


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Winter Leasing by me is crazy 
A skid 4 month lease is $2000 a month for 200 hours 
I can lease same skid for $700 a month unlimited hours for 3 years


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2032735 said:


> Do you have a skidsteer available that you could use a snowblower on?
> 
> Or, as I said, my 1025R is amazing. At least for sidewalks. I know it could do driveways as well, just not quite as efficiently. That 25 HP diesel is efficient and has tons of power for the 54" blower. Stays pretty warm inside as well. The only reason I went with a 1 over an X was I wanted the diesel for the blower and broom. I really wanted 4 wheel steer, but I wanted the diesel more. And the 1 Series is amazingly maneuverable.
> 
> ...


Met with the local Deere Dealership - 1025R - Curtis Cab, heat, blower and broom was $23,100 + tax = Didn't sound horrible. Not sure if I need the broom($3500). Realistically how long do you think it will take to do a drive on average? I know there are a ton of variables but just wondering what you think?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr.Markus;2033346 said:


> Mark Oomkes;2033336 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a guy in Grand Rapids, go apply for a job and use his tractor on your accounts when it snows the first time. It'll so be worth it....
> ...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Lots of excellent advice here - you're on the right track now with a tractor/blower setup.

These are pretty good little units too, with a factory cab:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8915286


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2032659 said:


> A snowblower is your best bet. I'm guessing these people are the type that don't want to see a truck pushing a pile 20-30' into their lawns. It wouldn't fly around here. Neither would the repairs every year.
> 
> I know you want used, but what about a 1 Series JD, I have been thrilled with mine. Might not be the most efficient, but it will work. Put a small back blade on it and blow the rest.
> 
> ...


Oh. My. God.

I agree with Mooks.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Like some of these somewhat fine gentleman have said..Those Driveways are ripe for a Tractor - Blower combo...Look at as an investment in the future of your business..You said you had 18 of those driveways in that development..How many are in there?. Once you see the production of the machine.You can go after the whole development


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2033681 said:


> Like some of these somewhat fine gentleman have said..Those Driveways are ripe for a Tractor - Blower combo...Look at as an investment in the future of your business..You said you had 18 of those driveways in that development..How many are in there?. Once you see the production of the machine.You can go after the whole development


You sound sober.

Or does your grammar get better as you drink?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;2033673 said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> I agree with Mooks.


MJD is going to have a stroke.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2033706 said:


> You sound sober.
> 
> Or does your grammar get better as you drink?


Always picking on me...I would call you a name that starts with an M...But that would get deleted


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2033781 said:


> Always picking on me...I would call you a name that starts with an M...But that would get deleted


Nothing new there, especially since you upped your daily limit.

Pretty early to get in line for the museum isn't it?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2033790 said:


> Nothing new there, especially since you upped your daily limit.
> 
> Pretty early to get in line for the museum isn't it?


Stop Trolling me Troll...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

As many others have said blowers are the way to go and try to get the whole subdivision.



Defcon 5;2033781 said:


> Always picking on me...I would call you a name that starts with an M...But that would get deleted


Uhm........ what starts with an M and could be considered offensive....... could it be Mark? :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oh look, now I'm being trolled by witless and brainless.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2033854 said:


> Oh look, now I'm being trolled by witless and brainless.


Which one am I????


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2033865 said:


> Which one am I????


Consider the source of the comment and flip a coin, I'll cool with either......... Thumbs Up


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

tractor and inverted blower without a doubt


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ponyboy;2033474 said:


> Winter Leasing by me is crazy
> A skid 4 month lease is $2000 a month for 200 hours
> I can lease same skid for $700 a month unlimited hours for 3 years


Not sure about winter lease rate for the OP....but the brand new S650 Bobcat we leased for the winter last season(4months) was around $4500 total w/200hr. And I just bought a "like new" high flow blower for a skid steer the other day for $4950k.....Going this route, the OP is at less than half his budget..?..?...I prefer to buy equip/trucks, but for last winter, it worked out very well going this route.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

theplowmeister;2032625 said:


> under 20K , get a jeep very maneuverable, if your running out of space your not pushing the snow back far enough to start. first storm I push the snow back well over the length of my jeep. You got LOTS of room on the picks you showed.


Ditto x1K on the jeep! Spin around in "tight" spots you never dreamed of! Good used TJs can be had for Under $12k then a 6.8" plow your good to go! Amazing Littl tanks!


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

No doubt about it. .... tractor with an inverted blower. Once people see what you can do with an inverted set up, you will have no problem picking up more work in that area.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

ever thought about a good used 4wd Steiner or Ventrac with a blower? they also have enclosed cabs with heat. Then you can mow with it in the summer.
Blower may be a bit smaller, but you can get year 'round use with it


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I would truck all the snow out. No big piles. Looks great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Some strong Kool-aid out of Ventrac.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

yardsmith;2034466 said:


> ever thought about a good used 4wd Steiner or Ventrac with a blower? they also have enclosed cabs with heat. Then you can mow with it in the summer.
> Blower may be a bit smaller, but you can get year 'round use with it


You can also put a 15' Batwing mower on a Ag tractor to cut open space area's too. A lot of guys in my area do this.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

absolutely;2032615 said:


> It would work but our skid is tied up on other jobs. Really only want to spend 20k on something used. No skids around here for that with heat and enclosed cab.


I bought a 97 Gehl 5635 enclosed cab with oil heater. The hours were 2800 and got receipts for brand new diesel installed by admar and come with a mill head that did not work. It was just a bad electrical line. Mill works great. I bought it on auctionsinternational.com. for $8600.00. I been very happy with it's performance. They have a few bobcats on there now. They should not bring over $10k


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

yardsmith;2034466 said:


> ever thought about a good used 4wd Steiner or Ventrac with a blower? they also have enclosed cabs with heat. Then you can mow with it in the summer.
> Blower may be a bit smaller, but you can get year 'round use with it


Nice machine, I had a Toro 4x4 got tired of replacing sheer pins. Does this machine have that problem? I have a Bomby now with blade.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

*Still Undecided*

I have been to the Deere & Kubota dealerships and still have not made a choice. Both have 0% for 5 years which is good. The bad is I want everything. Kubota cab is fantastic compared to a Curtis cab but it costs about 3 grand more. Need to make a decision soon. I would love to get an ag tractor and inverted but not at this time.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

yardsmith;2034466 said:


> ever thought about a good used 4wd Steiner or Ventrac with a blower? they also have enclosed cabs with heat. Then you can mow with it in the summer.
> Blower may be a bit smaller, but you can get year 'round use with it


I have looked at the Ventracs before. Allot of mixed reviews on them. Some guys on here have several and love them then others say they are garbage for the money. Truthfully an f series mower, 4x4, cab, mower and blower would be my best buy but at 45k it is just to much right now.


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 22, 2009)

yardsmith;2034466 said:


> ever thought about a good used 4wd Steiner or Ventrac with a blower? they also have enclosed cabs with heat. Then you can mow with it in the summer.
> Blower may be a bit smaller, but you can get year 'round use with it


I have two f series 4wd mowers with 52 inch blowers and over 30inch high opening that are amazing they have cabs and heaters and rear wheel steering these things are so maneuverable they make quick work out of driveways !!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I started this discussion thinking I wanted an F series for these drives and I finally got one. We haven't had enough snow to use the blower but I think it's going to work awesome for us. Plus I got it a lot less than 20k.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I do love how a broom gets down to the pavement...Looks good...You look quite comfortable in there in your short sleeve shirt...Customers must be pretty happy with how their drives look


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Why are you brooming the driveway snow into the street?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I do love how a broom gets down to the pavement...Looks good...You look quite comfortable in there in your short sleeve shirt...Customers must be pretty happy with how their drives look


Thanks! Yes we have had great response from some of the home owners.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

TCLA said:


> Why are you brooming the driveway snow into the street?


We plow the roads back there and did them a little later.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It does do a cleaner job than my plow... I think my Jeep is about the same speed. I see you broomed about 2" of snow, the last storm we got wet heavy snow at 3" hour How does the broom do with 8" of wet snow?

Ive been looking at tractor with blowers.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

absolutely said:


> We plow the roads back there and did them a little later.


 You service the driveways before the roads?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

theplowmeister said:


> It does do a cleaner job than my plow... I think my Jeep is about the same speed. I see you broomed about 2" of snow, the last storm we got wet heavy snow at 3" hour How does the broom do with 8" of wet snow?
> 
> Ive been looking at tractor with blowers.


We have not had it long enough to know. We did get the 60" snowblower with it also. As a bonus a 72" mower deck.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

TCLA said:


> You service the driveways before the roads?


Who are you and where did you come from??


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

TCLA said:


> You service the driveways before the roads?


sorry plow lord, it was my first day.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I wasn't critical or opinionated at all. I just asked a question.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

TCLA said:


> I wasn't critical or opinionated at all. I just asked a question.


Plow Lord...I think we just found your new screen name...:terribletowel:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Why are you texting and driving?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Plow Lord...I think we just found your new screen name...:terribletowel:


I changed his name in my phone. lololololol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA said:


> Why are you texting and driving?


Monkeys can text and drive since they can use their feet for extra hands.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA said:


> I wasn't critical or opinionated at all. I just asked a question.


It's a valid question Josh.

Isn't it a pain to go back and clean up all the approaches?

We do the roads first then drives.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Monkeys can text and drive since they can use their feet for extra hands.


and they have four thumbs......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> and they have four thumbs......


I really want to make a comment.............but I'll save myself and MJD the time and grief.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> and they have four thumbs......


I think most anyone would like 4 thumbs...Think of the possibilitys


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Roads were plowed earlier in the day. It was almost done snowing so I had them start on driveways. I told my operator that I was going to clean up the street later and get the drives done as quickly as possible. I mentioned if you some got in the street it was fine. It took me less than 1/2 hour to clean up the roads. It was very easy not to push snow back on approaches as I angled my blade when needed. 

I was showing you all machine, a machine I purchased to do driveways that half of you commented on wanting me to drive into million dollar homes front yards and create a mess, which would have my customers firing us. I wanted to do something else, that is why I started this thread. 

Thank you to the few who complimented me!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Monkeys can text and drive since they can use their feet for extra hands.


All while throwing pooh out the window at other drivers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

absolutely said:


> Roads were plowed earlier in the day. It was almost done snowing so I had them start on driveways. I told my operator that I was going to clean up the street later and get the drives done as quickly as possible. I mentioned if you some got in the street it was fine. It took me less than 1/2 hour to clean up the roads. It was very easy not to push snow back on approaches as I angled my blade when needed.
> 
> I was showing you all machine, a machine I purchased to do driveways that half of you commented on wanting me to drive into million dollar homes front yards and create a mess, which would have my customers firing us. I wanted to do something else, that is why I started this thread.
> 
> Thank you to the few who complimented me!!


Logical enough.

Looks good, although I don't have the patience to make that many passes on a driveway. I would be delegating that route.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks good to me...Dont listen to these Morons...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm still waiting to hear from Plow Lord and his "wisdom" on clearing the drives before the roadway.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, back on topic and enough with the moron and other derogatory comments towards one another please

thanks


----------

